# Dictionary redesign coming



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

This is a warning.  We have a new design for the dictionaries just about ready and plan to launch it early next week. 
(Image)

I don't consider it a radical shift, but it is more of an updated look.  Expect to see the headers (the search box, etc.) of the forum to change to match this new design as well.

Let me know what you think!

Mike


----------



## Peterdg

Hi Mike,

Give us some clues

It looks a bit (only a bit) different, but does it also act differently?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Looks better.

As said here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2364138&p=11882102#post11882102

I used them a lot in the past 2 weeks, excellent... but very, very little fonts, definitions sometimes lost in a bunch of blue caracters.
Keep going, and thanks.


----------



## miguel89

It looks very nice.

Regarding small fonts, the user can zoom in with the browser, pressing Ctrl + plus sign or mouse-wheel up. The zoom value will remain, so there is no need to zoom each time we use the page.


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> does it also act differently?


Oh, yes, the functionality isn't changing at all. Well, we are constantly trying to improve the functionality, but that is separate from this change.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

As you said, Mike, the shift is not radical but it looks plain and actual: the framing is more discrete and the blue colour of the letters softer.

Further to the functionality, I would like to suggest a button that the users could push in case they find a misprint. 

Congratulations for this design, I like it!


----------



## DearPrudence

Víctor Pérez said:


> Further to the functionality, I would like to suggest a button that the users could push in case they find a misprint.


Hi Víctor 

Are you referring to the "report an error" button?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

DearPrudence said:


> Hi Víctor
> 
> Are you referring to the "report an error" button?



That's right, DearPrudence, I didn't see that b button before...


----------



## ZEEZROM

Wow!!! Congratulations for this new design, I really like it!


----------



## Aserolf

It doesn't look much different...but I like it!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks.  Some see a world of difference, others see the same content in the same place and, therefore, not much change.  I think that was the point of this redesign. 

I'm closing this thread so we can keep the conversation in the other thread now that the redesign has launched.


----------

